

NearbyGamers: Find people in your vicinity for Euro-style games, RPGs, and TCGs - time_management
http://nearbygamers.com/

======
trickjarrett
Yeah I've been following the guy for a while, the site is cool and I've used
it once or twice!

~~~
Harkins
Following me?

~~~
trickjarrett
I meant reading your blog and such :)

------
transburgh
Why is the site down?

------
time_management
I found this just now. Since I'm into European-style board games, I thought
I'd post it.

~~~
Harkins
I kept telling myself I'd do a "Ask YC: Review my site" after the next
redesign, or the next...

thanks for posting it. :)

